# Adware Warning Legit or Not?



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

I was on MapQuest today and got a red screen and vocal warning that I may have a virus and my bank info might be compromised. I googled the number and someone else reported the same thing. I called the number and the person answering was foreign and asking for more info, so hung up. Anyone else encounter this and what should I do?
I have not gotten any indication otherwise that anything is amiss on my computer.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Do you have virus software?

Can't see that being a part of mapquest site. Don't click on anything like that.


----------



## Declan (Jan 18, 2015)

If it does not originate from a program you have installed, it is very much not legit. Also never click on those update your flashplayer links. If you need to do that only do it from the adobe.com site.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

It could have been just a website but I would run a virus scan and a malware scan on your computer.
Unless its your virus software telling you you have a virus - close out of any other virus notifications you get.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

This sounds like a scam and is probably not the result of malicious software on your computer. If you continued your phone call they would have tried to sell you antivirus software to get rid of the "virus." And then they would probably sell your credit card number and personal info.

It wouldn't be the worst idea to scan your computer anyways. AVG is a free virus scanner you can run. Http://free.avg.com


----------



## noladiy (Feb 27, 2016)

Tip to prevent clicking on a Always hover your mouse over any links that you are unsure about, then look down usually on the lower left of your screen or right below the little hand, depending on your OS. There you will see the _real_ URL that the link will bring you to. What looks like a link to your bank, for instance, may be actually a link to a foreign country site or something. Hover, never click. If the URL doesn't show at first, move off of it and slide back to it.


----------



## flood222 (Apr 27, 2014)

Not real. 

I use ad block plus to get rid of annoying things like that. It works really well and is free. 

https://adblockplus.org/

You know come to think of it. I've never had a virus on a newer OS (Win7,OSX).


----------



## moonspinner (Jul 2, 2002)

Thanks for the replies. Researching I found it is a scam and I'm glad I did not go on with the phone call.


----------



## tree-farmer (Jul 5, 2015)

flood222 said:


> Not real.
> 
> I use ad block plus to get rid of annoying things like that. It works really well and is free.
> 
> ...


I love Ad Block Plus


----------

